

"Cool, Determined, and Under 30" -- Inc. Mag's counter to WSJ Entitlement Article - skmurphy
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081001/cool-determined-amp-under-30.html

======
skmurphy
This is a more effective exploration of the issues behind the WSJ entitlement
article for hackers and founders. Related threads

The Trophy Kids Go To Work (WSJ)
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122455219391652725.html>

Don't Mistake Ambition for Entitlement by Matt Maroon
<http://mattmaroon.com/?p=573>

Hacker News Discussion of both <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=342358>

